# Anyone interested in playing



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)

Name that horse would go as follows:

I would edit a photo from "Lil Beg" Photo forum (anyone else may also do so) and then I will post the edited picture on the forum for you to name that horse. I have done a few edits from pictures on this forum and would start with them and when time permits I will find more photo's on forum to edit (So if you need photo's edited you should have them posted on "Lil Beg" photo forum).

Thanks- I have been told I have to much time on my hands but I enjoy in my spare time to edit photo's.

Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

GOTTACK said:


> Name that horse would go as follows:I would edit a photo from "Lil Beg" Photo forum (anyone else may also do so) and then I will post the edited picture on the forum for you to name that horse. I have done a few edits from pictures on this forum and would start with them and when time permits I will find more photo's on forum to edit (So if you need photo's edited you should have them posted on "Lil Beg" photo forum).
> 
> Thanks- I have been told I have to much time on my hands but I enjoy in my spare time to edit photo's.
> 
> Lisa


sure i dont get it tho


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)

It goes like this- Does anyone know the name of this horse?


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

_*taz?*_


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)

You are correct..


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

ok now what?


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Reble (Oct 29, 2008)

Love to come and see, but do not know that horse?

Anyone?


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

Reble said:


> Love to come and see, but do not know that horse? Anyone?


MY HORSE KALIS GOT CLASS


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

i have seen it b4 just dont know who ANY1...?


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

wait it is tht rosy horse?


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 29, 2008)

Rosie was my first though too lol



Not sure if it is though


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

can we skip this horse?


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 29, 2008)

this was the original photo........

Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

o i still dont know


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know the name, but cute horse!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 30, 2008)

Pyro? hahahaha this is annoying because I recognize the this little one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooo! I know! That's my friend Chesa's Possum!!!!


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 30, 2008)

Sara you are right that is Possum. Here is another:






Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

OOOOH THE ONE I LUOVE IS IT SPIN!>?


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, it is Spin. Now name this horse:







Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

tucker???? VERY PRETTY!


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, that was Tucker. Here is the next horse to name:






Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

eek a cutey but i wanna say its name is jr. but i dont know how to speel it but it really looks like a horse a named jr. i have seen before


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe his name is Junior. Name the following horse:






Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

*solitare*???????*taz*?????????????i think hey r u ever gonna do the same horse more than once


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe that horses name was Solitair, no it's not Taz. Next horse to name and probably last as you are the only one playing so I am guessing there is not much interest in this topic.






Lisa


----------



## jbrat (Oct 30, 2008)

I've enjoyed watching and I did guess spin right although I didn't post, and I wasn't sure.

I'm not good with names. But I think this was a great idea!

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

it took me a while but i think its a mare and her name is glory or sumthing like that to bad we couldnt get more people to play because i thought it was a great idea even tho i am only 13 but o well


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning Glory it is. Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## Leeana (Oct 31, 2008)

Devon and Janice's Chanel


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, that was Chanel.

Next horseThe original picture was from Lil Beg Miniature Horse forum)






Lisa


----------



## Stef (Oct 31, 2008)

Stephanie's Lace?


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 31, 2008)

* I guess Lace to, her new horse. *


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, that was K'S Blue Lace.

Next horse (not a mini but is on the photo gallery forum.






Lisa


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 31, 2008)

is it Cherokee ?


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe his name has Eagle in it- DRK Miniature Horses ownes him, he is so beautiful.....

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 31, 2008)

_*twister?*_


----------



## Leeana (Oct 31, 2008)

GOTTACK said:


> I believe his name has Eagle in it- DRK Miniature Horses ownes him, he is so beautiful.....Next horse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






markadoodle said:


> _*twister?*_


Yes, that is my Mr Twister





*Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister*


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not fast enough on the draw, but I knew Glory, Junior ('cause he's mine!




) and Twister. Do more!!!


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

Twister it was.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 31, 2008)

That's Parmela's Scarlet! aka Golden Opportunity...I think?


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

You are right- Star Ridge Acres Golden Opportunity...

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 31, 2008)

Jill's Cover Girl! I know that one for sure.



And I promise I'll give someone else a turn now...


----------



## GOTTACK (Oct 31, 2008)

That was Cover Girl done in oil.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, I know, I know!


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 31, 2008)

eek idk but a cutie!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, nobody seems to know so I'll go ahead and answer. That's Pete! One of my purchased from the LKF Oktoberfest!! He's a little cutie.



Pete doesn't have a registered name yet.


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 2, 2008)

* Gosh parmela!! I like him alot. *


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 2, 2008)

You are right. He is so cute.

Here is the next horse:






Lisa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my! Beautiful, but I don't know what horse it is.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 2, 2008)

The mare is Jills Double, and filly is Jills Big City filly, Cover Girl


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 3, 2008)

You are right Leeana.

Here is the next horse:






Lisa


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 3, 2008)

* Oh shoot I think i knwo this one to!!! Gahh im at a loss of words! *


----------



## Jessica_06 (Nov 4, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]*?*[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2008)

GOTTACK said:


> You are right Leeana.Here is the next horse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Parms sera


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 4, 2008)

You are right.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 4, 2008)

Dang, I don't know! But what a pretty thing.

BTW, you are GREAT at editing these images!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww



I know that one personally. Thank you Lisa!


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 4, 2008)

You are welcome Rock River Tiff and I believe the horses name is Lola.

Next horse:







Lisa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 4, 2008)

Cutie...but I don't know who it is.


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 6, 2008)

Well nobody guessed the last horse so I thought I would go ahead with the following horse:






Lisa


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

* Thats CheyAut's new arabian!!! *


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 6, 2008)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> *Thats CheyAut's new arabian!!! *


You are SO quick on the draw!!



I was just coming here to give the answer. I'm just gonna have to be faster next time!


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

* Haha I was panicking cause I couldnt remember where I saw that horse!! haha *


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

Eagles Ring's Lace and Smoke


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

Eagles Ring's mare Pooh :love


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right.

Nest horse:






Lisa


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

* Awww gotta pass on this one!! I have no clue!! *


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 7, 2008)

Cassie?


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 7, 2008)

You're right Brandi!



That's my girl!


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 7, 2008)

You are right.

Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 7, 2008)

> You're right Brandi! That's my girl!


* Awww now I feel silly!! Sorry Rebecca must of had a brain fart!! haha*

Man i am not doing well, I dont know this horse either!!


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW I have missed alot I have been training my thoroughbred to jump latley after school but I would like to say the lasy horse is Blue Bonnet?????? Kay


----------



## GOTTACK (Nov 18, 2008)

You are correct. Next horse:






Lisa


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 18, 2008)

i have not even seen that horse

is it on the forums??? oh ps i have a new topic called lets see those fuzzy minis if u WANT to edit any of them


----------

